# rpms



## jrw366 (Dec 8, 2006)

How many revs due you wreck o mend when applying flex coat?
thanks !!
jon


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I thin my motor is and 18..JAM


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

yep 18rpm


----------



## rodandreel (Jan 7, 2013)

Eighteen to twenty, any faster and the finish can football or migrate to the outside because of outward force on the finish.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

apply while turning by hand,then on to the dryer at 9 rpm.


----------



## jrw366 (Dec 8, 2006)

Spike great advice on turn by hand then turn with dryer!!! I always had trouble getting a good soak around guides did what you said and it turned out a lot better  
Thanks!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yer more than welcome jrw


----------

